# Sirius Gets Serious About College Sports



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Serious KU and MU fans can get Sirius about their teams

JEFFREY FLANAGAN
KANSAS CITY STAR

Good news for all those displaced Mizzou and Kansas sports fans across the country - soon you'll be able to listen to football and basketball games in your car, or, depending upon what you majored in, perhaps on your yacht.

Both schools have been negotiating deals with Sirius College Sports Radio - a merger of Sirius Satellite Radio and College Sports Television.

Missouri reached an agreement Tuesday which will allow Sirius College Sports Radio to air a package of Tigers football games, plus select men's and women's basketball games.

"This is ground-breaking technology," Missouri director of athletics Mike Alden said. "I'm pleased for our great fans out there that there is another way that they can stay in touch with the Tigers."

Kansas associate athletics director Jim Marchiony said Kansas "is nearing" a deal with Sirius to possibly do the same for the Jayhawks.

"In this day and age you have alumni and Jayhawks fans spread all across the country," he said. "It's important that they have a way to keep in touch with their team."

Kansas also is nearing completion of a new Web site, in partnership with College Sports Television, that could be completed this week.

For more information on how to get Sirius College Sports Radio, log on to www.sirius.com.

***


----------

